# Starting a business in Sicily



## Leanne685 (Apr 2, 2015)

We are planning on moving to Sicily, preferably the Taormina area, next year once my son has completed his GCSE's. He wants to continue his studies in Sicily which will include history and politics. 
I am interested in relocating my cake decorating business here, which would include running workshops, renting equipment such as tins and stands and selling items such as tools, cutters, sugarpaste etc. 
An opportunity has also come up near Mascali which would give us a chance to run horse riding trips around Mount Etna.

I would appreciate any advice and views on which would be the better business to pursue, if any, or both! Also where would be best for my son to continue his studies. Anything else you think we need to know will be appreciated too. Thank you in advance.


----------

